# BMW US Diesels - Class Action Lawsuit



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ction-Lawsuit-Uncovers-New-Emissions-Cheating

A law firm did independent testing and found the BMW diesels in the 335d and X5d to be in violation of emissions standards. They've since filed a class action lawsuit against BMW.

This could be an example of a law firm trying to shake down BMW, but this certainly deserves attention to see how this story develops.

I have a '10 335d with 127k miles. I also have the dreaded SES light on continusely - though the car runs fine and the gas mileage seems about right for a car with over 100k miles. I suspect I have the carbon problem and will need to take it to a dealer eventually - though not sure I will pay the $$$ to fix the situation.


----------



## alacey (Mar 14, 2018)

This has been a discussion in many other diesel forums I am apart of. The same law firm that was apart of the VW scandal is now trying to seek a law suit against all of the rest of the brands. They claimed the very same thing with every brand in hopes to either get a settlement or big payout.


----------



## Django335d (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G892A using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

ghughes20 said:


> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ction-Lawsuit-Uncovers-New-Emissions-Cheating
> 
> A law firm did independent testing and found the BMW diesels in the 335d and X5d to be in violation of emissions standards. They've since filed a class action lawsuit against BMW.
> 
> ...


Try diesel fuel.

:angel:

Nothing ive been able to find indicates they did ANY 'independent testing'. Do you have a link?

Seems like a total shakedown, BMW was one of the cars that actually PASSED the testing when the VW failed.

Finally, if you wait for a class action to fix your woes, you will be waiting a LONG time. Best case, in 4 years you will get a coupon for $500 off a new BMW.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

ghughes20 said:


> https://www.businesswire.com/news/h...ction-Lawsuit-Uncovers-New-Emissions-Cheating
> 
> A law firm did independent testing and found the BMW diesels in the 335d and X5d to be in violation of emissions standards. They've since filed a class action lawsuit against BMW.
> 
> ...


I've seen carbon build up for the BMW diesel 6 cylinder as low as 1200 on this forum. Shop around. Given the A clean up and you've got an engine that will easily go another 120 miles.


----------



## Django335d (Oct 29, 2017)

My Indy shop does the carbon cleaning for $800 Triangle Imports Raleigh NC

Sent from my SM-G892A using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## scootle (Jan 1, 2011)

The only winners in these class action lawsuits is the law firm pushing the class action lawsuit. Big payout to themselves if they win.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

scootle said:


> The only winners in these class action lawsuits is the law firm pushing the class action lawsuit. Big payout to themselves if they win.


I tend to agree.

HOWEVER, the threat of class action litigation to the MFG is great, and actually motivates most manufacturers to correct problems, have recalls, issue corrective actions, announce 10year warranties in the US market.

You dont see this is Europe or other countries.

Yes, it increases the cost of business here, but it ALSO increases consumer benefits.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

An attorney***8217;s threat to class-action is little different from an attorney***8217;s demand letter. A court***8217;s certification of a class is much more like an injunction or a summons.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Doug Huffman said:


> An attorney's threat to class-action is little different from an attorney's demand letter. A court's certification of a class is much more like an injunction or a summons.


Sure.

But if you live in a country where there are no class action lawsuits, there is no 'threat' to the manufacturer of class actions.....


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

That's why North America gets fewer models and more reliable cars.
Vicious attacks from yellow journalists (the Audi 5000) aside.

PL


----------

